# List Of Books For MBBS



## sandal ashraf

Can any student of Frontier Medical College give me information about the course for MBBS?list of books for 1st year MBBS?


----------



## shanikhan

sandal ashraf said:


> Can any student of Frontier Medical College give me information about the course for MBBS?list of books for 1st year MBBS?


No need to buy books so early! there is huge range of books and it depends on your choice which book you want to use! There are already many threads regarding MBBS books but as per your request I will tell you books require for 1st year MBBS Of course you don't need to buy all of these borrow them from your library or seniors go through them and then decide which books you want to use:

*Physiology --- *

*Textbook:
*1.GUYTON TEXT BOOK OF MEDICAL PHYSIOLOGY 11/E INDIAN 950/
2.Sherwood Physiology 800 (optional)

*Reference:*
1.GANONG REVIEW OF MEDICAL PHYSIOLOGY BIG SIZE GOOD PRINT LOCAL 250/ 

Review Short Books:

1. Firdaus 200
2. Pinki 250

*Biochemistry ---*

*Textbooks:*

1.Mushtaq Volume 1 and Volume 2 300
2.LIPPINCOTT’S ILLUSTRATED BIOCHEMISTRY4/E FULL COLOUR INDIAN 700/= 625/= 
3.Chaterjee 300/=

*Refrence:*

1.HARPER BIOCHEMISTRY 28/E INDIAN 1000/= 800/

*Review:*

Faiq 100/

*Anatomy:*

*Gross:*

*Text books:*
1.KEITH L. MOORE CLINICALLY ORIENTED ANATOMY 6 /E CHINA 900/= 750/=
2.SNELL CLINICAL ANATOMY 8/E INDIAN 1000/= 850/
3.B.D CHAURASIA HUMAN ANATOMY 3 VOL SETBIG SIZE INDIAN 1100/= 950/= 
4.FRANK H. NETTER’S ATLAS OF HUMAN ANATOMY 4/E CHINA 800/= 550/=

*Reference:*
Gray's Anatomy 1500/

*Review:*

Essence anatomy 100

*Histology:*

*Textbooks:*
LAIQ HUSSAIN MEDICAL HISTOLOGY LOCAL 100/= 80/=

*Refrence:*
WHEATER’S FUNCTIONAL HISTOLOGY 5/E INDIAN 500/=
Review:
Amir's Histo

*Embroyology:*
KEITH L. MOORE DEVELOPING HUMAN EMBRYOLOGY 8/E LOCAL 180/= 140/=LANGMAN MEDICAL EMBRYOLOGY 11/E INDIAN 450/= 350

*Review:*
Sharjeel Embryo 120/


----------



## mehsum

thanks @shanikhan


----------



## sandal ashraf

thank you very much Shani khan


----------



## saeedanjum

UHS recomended books and syllabus can be seen here on their website:

http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mbbspartisyllabus.pdf

The whole list of documents are here:

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## aleeha

hello can any body tell me plz....
foundation uni se mbbs krty wqt books student ko apny own pe purchase krni prti hen ya uni waly date hen???????


----------



## templartehpro

aleeha said:


> hello can any body tell me plz....
> foundation uni se mbbs krty wqt books student ko apny own pe purchase krni prti hen ya uni waly date hen???????


You'll have to purchase the books from the uni or outside, what ever seems feasible to you. Btw are you gonna be joining 1st year mbbs in fumc this coming session?


----------



## confused-soul

Can any Allah wala also guide for BDS?


----------



## aleeha

any estimate about their price????? if u know then plzzzz tell me....


----------



## templartehpro

aleeha said:


> any estimate about their price????? if u know then plzzzz tell me....


Sorry I've got no clue about the price of books in pakistan, but i'll ask a mate who studies in FUMC about it and i'll let you know by evening, ciao.


----------



## duckling

As i gona live in the hostal i want to know which books i have to take with me...not have any idea....


----------



## aleeha

thanx a lot n plz do tell me about price. I'll w8 4 ur reply.


----------



## duckling

anyboby plzz:roll:


----------



## templartehpro

aleeha said:


> thanx a lot n plz do tell me about price. I'll w8 4 ur reply.


"4000-6000rs , depending on the quality" says a friend. Although you might get pirated copies for about 2000rs too.


----------



## aleeha

thank you bhai.thanks a lot
but I'm not going 4 it now.


----------



## templartehpro

aleeha said:


> thank you bhai.thanks a lot
> but I'm not going 4 it now.


Your welcome, What uni are you gonna be going to btw?


----------



## medenthusiast

confused-soul said:


> Can any Allah wala also guide for BDS?


Text Books for the BDS 1st Year Course – Subject Wise


----------



## aleeha

well. I'm not going 4 any uni ri8 now.


----------



## aleeha

fee k elawa whan(FUMC) pe kitny charges aty hen???


----------



## templartehpro

aleeha said:


> fee k elawa whan(FUMC) pe kitny charges aty hen???


Foundation University Medical College, check out it for all the charges you have to pay along the fee.
This should help you comprehend the fee structure.


----------



## MedCat




----------



## aleeha

I mean extra funds. trip charges and fine(when absent)??


----------



## Anony

Can someone PLEASE tell me if i should invest my money in Ganong's Review of Medical Physiology? I already have Guyton, and it's obviously the best.
Professors tell me to buy Ganong, seniors tell me to stay away. Haven't read many good reviews about it so I think I should NOT buy it?!
Anybody?


----------



## Crypt

Anony said:


> Can someone PLEASE tell me if i should invest my money in Ganong's Review of Medical Physiology? I already have Guyton, and it's obviously the best.
> Professors tell me to buy Ganong, seniors tell me to stay away. Haven't read many good reviews about it so I think I should NOT buy it?!
> Anybody?


Dont buy it...really.


----------



## Anony

thanks a lot!


----------



## Ashique Anwar

I have asked this in the other thread, but how important is it to have the latest editions?


----------

